# Power Query -  DataSource.Error - SharePoint: Request Failed:



## bemp87 (Feb 24, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]When running Power Query to refresh the data, I am receiving the following error:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](DataSource.Error) SharePoint: Request Failed: The Remote Server returned an error: (500) Internal Server Error. (An error occurred while processing the request.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Details:
    DataSourceKind=SharePoint[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DataSourcePath=https://mysites.bemp87.com/personsal/abc123_login_<wbr style="box-sizing: inherit;">bemp87_com/_vti_bin/ListData.Svc/SolutionGallery[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have not been able to resolve why i am receiving this error message which is preventing users from being able to 'Refresh' the data. Any assistance that can be provided will be greatly appreciated. [/FONT]


----------



## JoeVBAHelp (Sep 11, 2018)

I am having this exact same issue.  

Data is all showing in the Power Query editor with 1 error line at the bottom.

Cannot remove errors or load the data as is.

Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------

